# On Screen Display for Audio Calibration



## jefferytammy (Sep 30, 2012)

I am using an older 7.1 Denon. This AV Reciever is great, only problem is. I have installed all the brains of the home theater system in the room behind the theater. Everything is set up pretty well but I would like to view the current settings on my display. This receiver does not have any hdmi outputs. 
My question is: Does anyone have a recomendation for a good receiver that supports hdmi with on screen display? Pref. DENON or better.... On a budget but not too tight lol


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I am also still using an older Denon 3805. I am using a coax cable from the Denon to my monitor which allows me to see the OSD. If you are happy with your Denon you may want to try it vs. buying a new receiver.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

You can try to do what nova said or start looking at a new receiver and with newer models you are getting more than a HDMI to see the GUI from the receiver . Accessories4less have great deals on receivers that fit your needs and have great prices .


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

I got a Denon AVR 1712 for around $250 on Accessories4Less, and I absolutely love it. In addition to the on-screen display, it has Audyssey MultEQ (which I have had mixed results with), and a full six HDMI inputs. I must admit that after the first few weeks of set-up and tweaking, I haven't used the on-screen display since. So maybe tough it out while you are setting things up? Then see if you really want the display that badly :dontknow: Though, like someone else said, when you upgrade you will get more than just an on-screen display.


----------



## jefferytammy (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for your time guys. Lucily before I moved the equipment out of the theatre, it was pretty well set up. I think I can live with out it for now because this one is like new.


----------

